# FOX's Shep kicks dead celebrity



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

What was he thinking.?

Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....

....Maybe someone can smack it into Shep's plastic surgery repaired face that what might be cowardice is to sit behind a microphone and bad mouth a dead man less than 24 hours after his demise in a forum where his family and friends can hear it.

...When networks realize that the answer to all breaking news is NOT to have some high paid blowhard simply ad-lib endlessly while the facts are being uncovered, the better off all news channels will be.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



Shepard lost his place in the  lineup, and this could be why.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2014)

In various discussions of Robin Williams' death I've seen many a person call him a "coward" for committing suicide....Shep isn't alone in that regard.  It's mostly the same kind of people who deny that depression is real.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> In various discussions of Robin Williams' death I've seen many a person call him a "coward" for committing suicide....Shep isn't alone in that regard.  It's mostly the same kind of people who deny that depression is real.



Cheer up...put on a happy face

That is all the help you need


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

The difference between 'various discussions' and live network TV...is that 'various discussions' are not pumped into millions of homes......

...No one with any sensitivity or character would ever make such a comment ON LIVE TV...
...unless he was simply mumbling and babbling because he had endless time to fill and was trying to add something 'cutting edge' in a 'breaking news' scenario.

   The fact that Shep wasn't the only one in the country who said what he said doesn't make him any less of a coward for saying it from the uncritical safety of the uncritical OX studios..


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 13, 2014)

In school, first day of a gen psych course our prof told us the secret a princess who was depressed found out about sending her court all over the world:

This too shall pass.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't care about the comment , would be nice to see the guy gone though , I don't like him !!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> The difference between 'various discussions' and live network TV...is that 'various discussions' are not pumped into millions of homes......
> 
> ...No one with any sensitivity or character would ever make such a comment ON LIVE TV...
> ...unless he was simply mumbling and babbling because he had endless time to fill and was trying to add something 'cutting edge' in a 'breaking news' scenario.
> ...



A link would be nice.  Not all of us watch Fox News and didn't see it.  I would like to see the context in which these words were spoken, so if you could please provide a link, that would be great.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't like him either.   He was likely given that promotion because he's gay.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

Shepard lost his place in the  lineup, and this could be why.[/QUOTE]



He also may have had the thought that criticizing a dead 'Hollywood' star to his friends and family on the FOX News channel would be seem as bold by FOX viewers..

...don't expect him to be suspended like Stephen A Smith


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



Suicide is a cowardly act.


----------



## Camp (Aug 13, 2014)

Rush is doing it too. Of course you expect the drug addicted buffoon to do it. Shep usually tries to show some class.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> Shepard lost his place in the  lineup, and this could be why.





He also may have had the thought that criticizing a dead 'Hollywood' star to his friends and family on the FOX News channel would be seem as bold by FOX viewers..

...don't expect him to be suspended like Stephen A Smith[/QUOTE]

Shep was the only host that had TWO daily shows.   When Shep was promoted to head of the breaking news desk he had to give up one of the shows.  That slot was given to Megyn Kelly.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between 'various discussions' and live network TV...is that 'various discussions' are not pumped into millions of homes......
> ...


Here you go. It was a very shitty thing to say.

Fox News anchor Shepard Smith apologizes for calling Robin Williams a ?coward?* - NY Daily News


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



I would never apologize for voicing my opinion. Shep is a punk.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly. 

If you're leaving loved ones to grieve and suffer because you couldn't deal with your disease, it's partially cowardice.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...





Not everyone agrees with you. In fact, most don't.
. 
What we all agree is that its a cowardly, flippant and low character act is to kick a dead man on live TV hours after his death...on a TV station his admirers, friends and family are listening to.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2014)

wow, are we suppose to care about someone called, Shep?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Looks like he's a coward.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 13, 2014)

Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.

It should never be lauded.

I am a great admirer of Robin Williams. He was a genius and I loved his work.

But what he did was sad and desperate. It should never be held up as a model for dealing with depression.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly.
> 
> If you're leaving loved ones to grieve and suffer because you couldn't deal with your disease, it's partially cowardice.





So you applaud telling a dead man's grieving family and friends that the dearly departed is a coward? On live TV..  Less than a day later...


----------



## Ravi (Aug 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.
> 
> It should never be lauded.
> 
> ...



I've not seen anyone doing that. Most react with pity for him and his family. Calling him a coward is ridiculous and belittles the struggle that people with mental issues deal with.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



This shows your extremely POOR understanding of mental illness.  Tell us, what is your psychiatric background that allows you to make such a comment.  Do you know anything about suicide or depression?  I think you probably do not based on your ignorant comment.  Chronic depression is a mental illness.  

These people are plagued with unhappiness, and it has nothing to do with being selfish or a coward.  

Why would you say it's a "cowardly" act?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.
> 
> It should never be lauded.
> 
> ...



Of course not, but it is part of the illness.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly.
> ...



I'm looking for my applause.

Can't find it anywhere


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly.
> 
> If you're leaving loved ones to grieve and suffer because you couldn't deal with your disease, it's partially cowardice.



It is part of the mental illness.  This is what some of you are ignoring.  It is a disease, a sickness, thinking about suicide and committing suicide is just ONE of the symptoms.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.
> 
> It should never be lauded.
> 
> ...





But that's not the point.
Should a news anchor who is totally ignorant of a dead man's life criticize the character of an innocent person on live national TV in the hours after his death.?

Is there an argument for it?


----------



## Camp (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



Everyone knows that. The time to discuss it is not immediately following the persons suicide. Our returning troops have had this problem for years. Did Shep come out and call them all cowards? Has Shep taken his position as a national figure to try and educate his viewers and suggest suicide was an act of cowardice. Nah, he just brought it up when he knew he would get some attention as a "controversial" commentator and an opportunity to attack a well know liberal figure. Kind of like taking orders from the grand master of disinformation and leader of the Republican Party, Rush Limpo.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly.
> ...



No one is saying what Shep said was appropriate, but it was his opinion, one that many rational people agree with.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)

I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of Williams' immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.  

Nevertheless, there's not a person on this forum or in the world who haven't said or done something that they shouldn't have done.  To sit in high judgment over someone can be as nearly deplorable. 

So ... move one folks ... there's nothing to see here.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


..Not everyone agree with anyone.
But you ducked the issue.
Should a news anchor kick a deal man on live TV hours after his death on a TV station his admirers, friends and family are listening to?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



What mental illness was he suffering from and please provide the evidence of said mental illness.

Yes it is a cowardly act.

what is your psychiatric background ?

Someone calling themselves christ may have had experience with straight jackets but doesn't give you any authority on mental illness.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

I copied and pasted this from a suicide website.  This explains why suicide is NOT selfish and cowardly, and helps for you to understand what these poor souls are going through.   PLEASE read this.  Please.  



> Suicide is a desperate act by someone who is in intense pain and wants their pain to stop. That is a HUMAN response to extreme pain, not a selfish one. And over 90 percent of the people who die by suicide have a mental illness at the time of their death, so they are not thinking clearly.
> 
> Saying that a person who had severe clinical depression, schizophrenia, bipolar disorder, PTSD, or a similar illness was engaging in an act of selfishness when they died by suicide &#8211; even though their thought process, mood, and judgment were greatly affected by their mental illness &#8211; is not only inaccurate, but downright cruel, to both the suicide angel and the suicide survivors.
> 
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > If you're alone in life and leave no loved ones or what not behind, it's not cowardly.
> ...



I'm not ignoring the disease. I know ALL about it, and even mentioned it in my post.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> 
> Nevertheless, there's not a person on this forum or in the world who haven't said or done something that they shouldn't have done.  To sit in high judgment over someone can be as nearly deplorable.
> 
> So ... move one folks ... there's nothing to see here.



Well, I can't speak for what happened in your case, but for many, many people the depression is CRIPPLING.  They cannot even function at times.  There are different levels of depression as well.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> 
> Nevertheless, there's not a person on this forum or in the world who haven't said or done something that they shouldn't have done. * To sit in high judgment over someone can be as nearly deplorable. *
> 
> So ... move one folks ... there's nothing to see here.


But what shep said isn't deplorable?


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> 
> Nevertheless, there's not a person on this forum or in the world who haven't said or done something that they shouldn't have done.  To sit in high judgment over someone can be as nearly deplorable.
> 
> ...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> ...



That describes me.  But for the grace of God I wouldn't and shouldn't be here right now. I think drugs and booze usually have a lot to do with a person's mental state.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> ...





What about the effect of a TV talking head, operating in total ignorance of the situation,  bad mouthing the character of your friend, family member or relative on national TV?

How does that work for the survivors?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course, all of the people who do not, cannot or will not understand depression and how serious and debilitating it can be will say ignorant things, such as "he was selfish" or "he was a coward."  They just don't understand.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Robin Williams a lot and will miss him.  I also wouldn't get on national TV and voice such an opinion about a particular individual.  But when you really stop and think about it suicide really IS a cop out.  I've been there and almost done that.  The thoughts that went through my mind generally revolved around my fear of facing my demons and/or tackling my various problems.  But sometimes discretion is the better part of valor and Shep should have considered the feelings of his immediate family and friends as well as the millions of fans that loved him.
> ...


Re-read the post genius.  Take a close look at the word "as." Do you have any idea what that means?  "As nearly deplorable ..."

Damn ... I should have been an English teacher.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



Depression or substance addiction?  These things are not so easy to work out because a lot of people who are chronically depressed try to self medicate.  Sometimes substance abuse can cause a person to be depressed, but a lot of times the depression exists even without the substance abuse.  Also there are plenty of people who kill themselves, and there were no substances involved.  I can agree that substance abuse would play a role and probably make things worse not better, but most of these people are just desperate.  It's really, really sad and tragic.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Of course, all of the people who do not, cannot or will not understand depression and how serious and debilitating it can be will say ignorant things, such as "he was selfish" or "he was a coward."  They just don't understand.



Cowardice is not always something that can be helped. I'd venture to say that most people in dire situations would be cowardly in some way. 

His inability to fight through a disease - giving up on not only himself but all of his friends, fans and loved ones, is JUST that, it's an inability. It's the opposite of strength and gumption to persevere. 

Diseases *can* be defeated. It IS done.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



I think it's awfully ignorant.  People need to stop trying to be armchair psychologists when they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

What mental illness was he suffering from and please provide the evidence of said mental illness.?

.[/QUOTE]



This is another 'incoming' salvo from the 'Shep' FOX News bunker of ignorance.
Robin Williams was bipolar..he was almost the definition of it. He'd  And yes, that is mental illness. Any look into his life would have discovered that.  Williams never hid his mental struggles.

The problem was that Shep was commenting with certainty and malice on a situation he clearly knew little about, made little effort to know about... and a person he'd never met.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, at times like these, it doesn't matter if one is a liberal or a conservative or whatever because we are ALL human beings and should have compassion towards one another if we know someone is suffering like Robin Williams was suffering.  People DO NOT kill themselves willy nilly.  They only do it because the pain is unbearable for them.  

Certainly, there are some cases where teens might do some "attention seeking" with suicide attempts, but that is also a mental illness, just of another type.  People who are suffering from REAL depression are truly suffering.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps it stems from the belief that suicide is a cowardly act?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Perhaps it stems from the belief that suicide is a cowardly act?



Do you really think so?  I wouldn't exactly say it was "brave" but cowardly?  I call it an act of desperation.  They are desperately sad people who actually chose death to living.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it's cowardly, in most cases, unless the person has nobody else that loves them or they're leaving behind in which case it's just an act.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



Nope. Not always.

http://www.colchsfc.ac.uk/sociology/documents/durkheim’s_study_of_suicide.pdf


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



  No surprise ...he's a lefty.


----------



## oldunclemark (Aug 13, 2014)

I would never discount a heart felt apology..

Part of the problem is live TV 'breaking News'; coverage that requires the anchor to adlib to hold the audience..

It requires you to say things you think YOUR audience will like


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I think it's cowardly, in most cases, unless the person has nobody else that loves them or they're leaving behind in which case it's just an act.



Because you don't understand their despair and you don't understand that these thoughts are PART of the mental illness.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's cowardly, in most cases, unless the person has nobody else that loves them or they're leaving behind in which case it's just an act.
> ...



I understand it completely. 

And in that understanding, and knowing that by giving up you can inflict the *same disease *on those you leave behind by the mere sadness/emptiness/shock created by your death (coupled by the fact that those same loved ones likely have it in their genetic make-up), you are doing it not only to yourself but also to all of them and in that - it's cowardly. 

You're hurting others so that your hurt stops.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



This brings to mind the Japanese and seppuku.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You are speaking as if these people are thinking clearly, like a normally functioning person.  They are NOT.  This is part of the illness.  Are you beginning to understand?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> You are speaking as if these people are thinking clearly, like a normally functioning person.  They are NOT.  This is part of the illness.  Are you beginning to understand?



I'm not into the excuses, it's not in my nature. I've had close dealings with these things, being unaware of the ripple effect is unlikely. The thoughts cross the mind, of the thousands of ESPECIALLY a depressed mind which is overthinking and overly "inside" of one's own head about things.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You are speaking as if these people are thinking clearly, like a normally functioning person.  They are NOT.  This is part of the illness.  Are you beginning to understand?
> ...



It's not an excuse.  It is a recognized mental illness.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> In school, first day of a gen psych course our prof told us the secret a princess who was depressed found out about sending her court all over the world:
> 
> This too shall pass.



Your prof is a fucking retard.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Ever read a suicide note?  If you had, you would see that a lot of times these people are desperate for an escape from their unhappiness.  They usually will apologize profusely to their loved ones they leave behind, and they actually believe that killing themselves is the only option they have left.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ever read a suicide note?  If you had, you would see that a lot of times these people are desperate for an escape from their unhappiness.  They usually will apologize profusely to their loved ones they leave behind, and they actually believe that killing themselves is the only option they have left.



The apology would indicate they knew the pain they'd leave behind.

And they still pulled the trigger.

To me, that is clear cut cowardice. It's the easier way out as opposed to continuing the fight. 

It's the man that shields bullets from himself by using his wife as a shield.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Ever have a bad day when you just want to cry and you don't want to get out of bed, perhaps it's situational or just a bad day.  Well times that by 10 and imagine having to feel like that every single day of your life (or at least for long periods of time with no end in sight), and you just can't shake it.  Then maybe you can have some sympathy for these people who suffer from chronic depression.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 13, 2014)

He may well be the dumbest in a long line up of dumb pundits on fux.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, regardless of what any of you think, I think it's really sad that some people are SO depressed that they actually go through with killing themselves.  Things must be really REALLY bad for them, and I feel sorry for them.  I don't really care if you guys think they're selfish or cowards.  YOU can continue in your ignorance.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ever read a suicide note?  If you had, you would see that a lot of times these people are desperate for an escape from their unhappiness.  They usually will apologize profusely to their loved ones they leave behind, and they actually believe that killing themselves is the only option they have left.



What did his suicide note say?

How many suicide notes have you read?

Have you written yours yet?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, regardless of what any of you think, I think it's really sad that some people are SO depressed that they actually go through with killing themselves.  Things must be really REALLY bad for them, and I feel sorry for them.  I don't really care if you guys think they're selfish or cowards.  YOU can continue in your ignorance.  Enjoy!



It is sad, no doubt about it. I don't like any death at all. Choosing to die is crazy to me, there are people out there that would cut off their limbs just to survive.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I copied and pasted this from a suicide website.  This explains why suicide is NOT selfish and cowardly, and helps for you to understand what these poor souls are going through.   PLEASE read this.  Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone who has never committed suicide commenting on the rationale of those that have committed suicide.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 13, 2014)

bodecea said:


> In various discussions of Robin Williams' death I've seen many a person call him a "coward" for committing suicide....Shep isn't alone in that regard.  It's mostly the same kind of people who deny that depression is real.



No one should judge. I have never thought of suicide as being a cowardly way out; rather a brave decision.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



And those many who agree with Shep are completely ignorant about how severe depression effects one's mind.
Williams had been trying many different things to get out of his depression.  He had just recently returned from Minnesota searching desperately for help.  People who saw him in public have said he looked very thin and sick.  Depression not only attacks one's mind but also their body.  Williams wan't just depressed, he was severely depressed.  Mental health issues like this are caused my chemical imbalance, thus it's called a disease in the medical world.  When a person reaches the critical stage Williams was in, they have lost the control of their mind/logical thinking.
Will you people educate yourself before making absolutely stupid remarks. You look like complete fools.


----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



*I completely agree with him!*

Where was his family support?

Did he have a religious affiliation with people who would support his needs?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



According to Durkheim.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 13, 2014)

Shep's career blossomed when he fed the Princess Di Death hysteria on Fox...the way he gets attention is spinning the drama.

So, I'll give him 10 Points For Consistency.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> These people are plagued with unhappiness



What an incredibly simplistic and horribly inaccurate summary.

"Unhappiness" is not depression.  It's one of the few outwardly visible symptoms.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

People With Depression Cannot 'Snap Out Of It' - Suicide.org!



> People With Depression Cannot 'Snap Out Of It'
> 
> by Kevin Caruso
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay, from a personal perspective.

There came a time in my life when everything fell to sheite. I could see no way out nor a future. I went to a spot from which suicide would have been fairly easy.

I know this will sound strange, but as I sat there contemplating ending it, my sweet cat showed up and crawled onto my lap, purring and showing me how happy she was to be with me.

At that point, I realized that what I was about to do was the easy way out and that I had responsibilities to live up to.

Never again and no way will I ever do it!

As Shep and others have said, it's a coward's way out.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



Depression is a bullshit claim that weak people blame for their inability to overcome their situation.

Williams was a drug user and I submit that's what drove him to suicide.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > These people are plagued with unhappiness
> ...



What are you talking about?  I was making a simple statement in response to a simple statement.  Trolling?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Nope, you should stop because it's obvious that you have no clue.  People who are depressed with self medicate with drugs and alcohol.  A lot of times, their lives are like a hell on earth, so to speak, and they will do anything to try and escape their despair.  Obviously you are ignorant or choose to ignore the information that has been posted for your benefit to try to educate you.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You sir, are an ignorant fool.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

longknife said:


> Okay, from a personal perspective.
> 
> There came a time in my life when everything fell to sheite. I could see no way out nor a future. I went to a spot from which suicide would have been fairly easy.
> 
> ...



What you are describing is a situational depression and not a chronic depression.  Chronic depression does NOT go away.  It can occur without any situational factors but just because.  As has been posted, there are also chemical imbalances in the brain related to chronic depression, as opposed to situational depressions which most of us have suffered from time to time in our lives.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



I should stop because I don't believe in your so-called "depression" bullshit?

Sorry, but as an American I am free to voice my opinion when and where I choose.

Don't like it? Don't read my posts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



I think the same about you morons that buy into the silly notion that sadness is a mental illness.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Well, regardless of what any of you think, I think it's really sad that some people are SO depressed that they actually go through with killing themselves.  Things must be really REALLY bad for them, and I feel sorry for them.  I don't really care if you guys think they're selfish or cowards.  YOU can continue in your ignorance.  Enjoy!



But its all just guesses to justify how you want to feel about yourself.

George Sanders killed himself because he was bored.

I have known 2 who have taken their lives in the past two years.  One was beyond help, so depressed he could not function any longer , he was a widower and 63 and in and out of institutions for years.  I didn't see his suicide as cowardice.   The other was a functioning capable human who decided it was time to quit while on top and couldn't face losing her youth  and beauty, she was 48 and a mother of a young boy. I thought she was selfish and a  coward.  

Those who see it as cowardly have a solid ground to base the opinion in my view


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It is so ironic that your user name contains the word "logic."


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



How about you counter with something intelligent to refute any of my claims instead of just putting your fingers in your already deaf and ignorant ears and yelling LA-LA-LA!  

What?s the Difference between Sadness and Depression?

People with Depression are Not Just Sad



> Just as cell growth is normal in a person, we call out of control cell growth an illnesswe call it cancer. Depression is exactly the same. Depression is when a normal, human emotion gets out of control to the point where it is no longer normal. Considering someone with an illness merely to be sad is an insult to that person and minimizes an illness that takes thousands of lives every year. And we cant afford to do that, lest the illness take one more.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, regardless of what any of you think, I think it's really sad that some people are SO depressed that they actually go through with killing themselves.  Things must be really REALLY bad for them, and I feel sorry for them.  I don't really care if you guys think they're selfish or cowards.  YOU can continue in your ignorance.  Enjoy!
> ...



I already stated that I was referring to people who suffer from chronic depression and the serious suicide attempts or completions.  Not the ones where teen Judy is sad because her boyfriend Bobby broke her heart.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



What a bullshit post. 

Mourning/grieving is sadness, it is not depression.  That ignorant jackasses equate all sadness as depression is the main problem.

Newsflash for the retards of society:  Just because you don't have a smile pasted to that dumbass face of yours doesn't mean you are ill.  Stop referring to sadness as depression, it is unjust to those of us who are suffering from it on a daily basis.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 13, 2014)

Where would the Fox critics be without nit picking Media Matters? Suicide is a cowardly act even for a celebrity.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sorry, but as an American I am free to voice my opinion when and where I choose.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't read my posts.



I'm impressed.  That has to be the smartest thing I've ever read from you.

To honor that accomplishment, I will honor your request.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Where would the Fox critics be without nit picking Media Matters? Suicide is a cowardly act even for a celebrity.



Have you read any of the things I posted?  Any of those links by PROFESSIONALS in the field?  Please read them and educate yourself.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



First of all, I'm going to apologize for calling you an "ignorant fool".  That's not my style.
However, you seriously need to educate yourself.  He wasn't sad, he was clinically depressed.  There's a huge difference.
I've read many of your posts over the years, I know you;re not stupid even though I have not agreed with you.
But regarding your comments today, they clearly show a lack of knowledge on the subject you are addressing. Sad?  Calling depression a illness wasn't done at the drop of a hat by the medical community.  It was declared a disease after several years of various evidenced based studies by top psychological experts.
If you disagree, why not present evidence based studies to support your layman's claim?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

It's funny, most of these ignoramuses won't even LOOK at the links.  They've already made up their tiny narrow little ignorant minds and REFUSE to learn.  How sad.  Those kinds of people suck.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ever read a suicide note?  If you had, you would see that a lot of times these people are desperate for an escape from their unhappiness.  They usually will apologize profusely to their loved ones they leave behind, and they actually believe that killing themselves is the only option they have left.
> ...



Oops!  Your ignorance is showing!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

^^^  ROFL.  You can ALWAYS tell when a person is losing an argument.  They get all butt hurt and make ignorant thinly veiled insults and think they aren't transparent as hell.    I LOVE that.  It's hilarious!  Make more insults and show us how smart you are!!!!


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like I said....But its all just guesses to justify how you want to feel about yourself.

Your compassion is actually  about how you want to be seen regarding what you think was the problem, not about the choice  he made.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You must be looking in the mirror right now!  Goodness!  You are the one who is ignoring the links I've posted in which professionals are TELLING you that chronic depression is a serious mental illness, and suicide is just one of the sad outcomes.  You just refuse to accept this valid information.  I don't know why, so I must assume you are an ignorant and illogical person who is incapable of learning any new information.  Either that, or perhaps you prefer to remain ignorant.  I've known plenty of people like that too.  Sad really.  I feel sorry for you.  Open your mind!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2014)

Robin Williams did not leave a suicide note.  Most serious suicides don't leave a note.   Those who think they may be rescued at the last minute leave a  note.   

The reason why serious suicides like Robin Williams do not leave a note is because there's no one to leave a note too.  They already think that no one cares enough to read the note.  They don't apologize to loved ones because they don't feel they have any loved ones.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Trust me my fingers are not in my ears. Please don't mistake me for a liberal.

You can post a thousand articles describing what "depression" is and how it affects people. It will not change my opinion. 

Depression is the same as cancer. Now that is hilarious.


de·pres·sion
 noun \di-&#712;pre-sh&#601;n, d&#275;-\  

:* a state of feeling sad*

: a serious medical condition in which a person feels very sad, hopeless, and unimportant and often is unable to live in a normal way

: a period of time in which there is little economic activity and many people do not have jobs


Being sad seems to be an accurate description of someone claiming depression.

Perhaps the author of your quote should read a dictionary.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



WHAT?  I don't know what you're talking about.  I am talking about people who are suffering from chronic depression.  What are you talking about?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Good Lord, depression is the same as cancer in that it is a DISEASE.  *rolls eyes*

It is MUCH more than just feeling sad.  Clearly you don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Yes it is your style. No need to apologize for being who you are.

I am well educated thank you and I have an opinion than differs from most. I do not buy into the notion that sadness or even extreme sadness cannot be overcome and that it's a mental illness. You can believe it if you wish. 

These experts you speak have much to gain to convince you they are right.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Robin Williams did not leave a suicide note.  Most serious suicides don't leave a note.   Those who think they may be rescued at the last minute leave a  note.
> 
> The reason why serious suicides like Robin Williams do not leave a note is because there's no one to leave a note too.  They already think that no one cares enough to read the note.  They don't apologize to loved ones because they don't feel they have any loved ones.



That is just so untrue.  I was a member of a suicide support website  (to support families of suicide victims).  PLENTY of them left suicide notes, and I've read plenty of them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It's funny, most of these ignoramuses won't even LOOK at the links.  They've already made up their tiny narrow little ignorant minds and REFUSE to learn.  How sad.  Those kinds of people suck.



The links are written by those that buy into the notion that sadness is a mental disease and I'll wager they have much to gain in convincing you they are right.

Don't get depressed because someone disagrees with you. You may contemplate suicide.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Robin Williams did not leave a suicide note.  Most serious suicides don't leave a note.   Those who think they may be rescued at the last minute leave a  note.
> 
> The reason why serious suicides like Robin Williams do not leave a note is because there's no one to leave a note too.  They already think that no one cares enough to read the note.  They don't apologize to loved ones because they don't feel they have any loved ones.



So what I am gathering from your amateurish analysis is:

1) Robin Williams was serious about suicide (fairly obvious)
2) Robin Williams did not believe he'd be rescued at the last minute (fairly obvious)
3) Robin Williams believed nobody cared enough to read a note
4) Robin Williams believed nobody loved him

Tell me, armchair psychologist, why Robin Williams would believe his wife and children hated him.  

Thrall me with your acumen.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How do you know who does or does not deserve your empathy?

I've been reading back for years now about RW addictions, rehabs and interviews..   Mental illness is never mentioned, ever.  Its the excuse being used now to address what may not be relevant to his situation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Calling you crazy is me looking in the mirror? 

I read the links dumbass but as I've stated they will not change my mind because I don't buy into their mumbo jumbo bullshit. 

It's value is only as much as you give it. I give it none.

You sound depressed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's no more a disease than anger is.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Of course, I'm addressing people's reactions to the situation, even if he DID suffer from chronic depression.  I'm not understanding what it is you are trying to argue with me.  I never stated that I knew personally of RW's situation.  I'm just stating some facts about chronic depression and suicide, so that the people who don't understand could maybe learn something instead of just saying that because a person completed suicide, that automatically means he or she is selfish and a coward.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are just wrong.  It most certainly is.  There is even evidence of chemical imbalances in the brain.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> How do you know who does or does not deserve your empathy?



What a ridiculous question.

That's a decision everybody makes on a daily basis, are you implying they should seek direction from a superbenevolent, uncorruptible authority figure?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm wrong?

I'm not the one that said cancer and "depression are exactly the same".

Emotions are chemical imbalances in the brain?

No, I think it's a clear sign of a perfectly normal functioning brain.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know who does or does not deserve your empathy?
> ...



Not ridiculous at all.  You want to believe he was ill and therefore somehow a victim,  so you can feel like you're a compassionate  person.  If he wasn't  ill are you still justified sitting on your high horse judging others?    ChrisL as much admitted not all suicided are to be taken equally.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm done with you on this matter.  You don't know what you're talking about and sound quite childish about this subject.  Why you would refuse to acknowledge a widely known and accepted mental illness that has been studied for YEARS by experts is beyond me, but it is FAR from logical. I guess you should start writing letters to the experts to tell them they are all wrong about chronic depression, and that it's not real and these people only kill themselves because they are weak, horrible people who just want to hurt their loved ones.  *rolls eyes*  I have to go to work now, so have a good day.  

Maybe SOME of you will read the links and TRY to understand.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You're making assumptions about my beliefs.  I was simply answering your question.

Everyone is responsible for deciding who deserves our empathy, on an individual basis.  It requires use of judgment, which I know is taboo in today's society, but hey... doesn't change reality.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Don't know what you're talking about.  I'm addressing the issue of suicide and chronic mental illness.  Whether or not RW suffered from such, I can't say, but that doesn't make the reactions of some of the people here absolutely despicable, especially to those of us who have been personally affected by suicide.  Not only that, but I also type reports about suicides, attempted suicides, and all kinds of mental illnesses every day for my job as a medical transcriptionist.  Also, I have argued this issue exhaustively in the past on other forums and have done my research, and I know what I'm talking about.  

If you have some kind of issue with me personally, then too bad.  Suck it up and stick to the topic which is about suicide and Shepherd Smith's ignorant comments.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sadness can trigger depression, genius. That was the crux of my post, and your inane response was a waste.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Are you stupid?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Childish people run away when challenged.

I'm not going anywhere.

I don't believe something just because everyone else does. I don't put a lot of confidence in professions that seek to make money scamming gullible people.

Depression aka sadness is real, but it's not a mental disease. Yes, they kill themselves because they are weak and don't have the will power to persevere. It's a selfish, cowardly act so I doubt they are thinking of anyone other than themselves.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



The crux of your post was incorrect, which my response (which I apparently have to spell out for you) was appropriate.

Sadness and depression are two different beasts entirely.  Sadness may lead to unhealthy behaviors which promote depression, but you're not going to "catch" depression because you're fucking unhappy.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...


Oh  Wake, you do try I'll  give you that.  

My question was to  ChrisL so your reply was self serving at best.  If you kept up with the discussion it is his view not all suicides are equal, therefore not deserving of our sympathies.   But Shep and those who feel the same way are being trashed by him and yourself among many others.   Unlesss you are lying and your superior smug attitude is just for show I am  not assuming anything.  

Its hypocrisy at its best


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



I'm not Wake, yet another incorrect assumption on your part.

Keep it up, it's entertaining.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 13, 2014)

Suicide, in my opinion - is a very selfish act. 
People who do this leave a lot of people behind - in pain - for years and years. 
Taking one's own life is a horrible thing to do - on so many levels.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...


Thats true...sorry


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2014)

Could it be more obvious that the guy was wrestling with something about himself rather than the deceased?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



This is unsurprisingly ignorant.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > oldunclemark said:
> ...



Prove that it's not a cowardly act. How brave does a person have to be to free themselves from the struggles of life by ending it?


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



I didn't watch the segment but I can understand how Shep might have been angry at Williams and saying what he did out of a sense of hurt that someone we all loved and enjoyed so much could take the easy way out and deprive the world and each one of us who loved him of his talent.

Who can blame Shep for feeling that way if that's how he felt?


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> I didn't watch the segment



I didn't read the rest of the post, but I'm going to make an assumption based on my initial take of what I _have_ seen:

You're an idiot.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



It STOPS being an act of bravery once there is no more reason, in the victim's perception, to live.

Then suicide becomes an escape. A release. The easy way out.

'Let's see, should I continue living with all of this shit i'd have to deal with? Ugh.'

'Or should I just kill myself and forget all about these boring problems and problematic situations I've created in this life and instead explore what MIGHT be an exciting new world and a new civilization in the hereafter and boldly go where I have never gone before?'

[cue "Star Trek" theme]

Shit, yes it's the easy way out if you have no reasons or fewer reasons to live.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch the segment
> ...



Wrong.

But, yo Momma is.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



If you have depression in your genes, you can trigger it through sadness.

Sorry, it's true.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Stop trumpeting your ignorance.  It's unbecoming.

Depression is a disturbance in the flow of neural information due to changes in brain chemistry.

*Being unhappy doesn't change your physical make-up.*  Your RESPONSE to unhappiness (poor diet, poor sleep habits, drug abuse, et) CAN affect your brain chemistry.

Now if you were to say stress caused depression, that would be a valid claim.  Stress wears down the body's immune system.

Also, I believe we're talking about two different types of depression (acute vs. chronic).  As chronic depression is what I have experience with, it's what I think of when depression is discussed.  Acute depression (or, circumstantial depression) is a glorified, temporary state of the blues.  

Chronic depression is a completely different beast.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ever read a suicide note?  If you had, you would see that a lot of times these people are desperate for an escape from their unhappiness.  They usually will apologize profusely to their loved ones they leave behind, and they actually believe that killing themselves is the only option they have left.
> ...



Jesus, when did you become a mean-spirited Republican?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



mean or not mean isn't even relevant

its sad and im sad he's dead

it's just a viewpoint


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



In order for your post not to be a glorified shit fest of meaninglessness, you'd have to be positing that sadness does not cause a person stress. 

Stop high horsing, sadness, pain, loss, grief can all trigger depression.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I won't comment on why he did it because I wasn't there, so I don't know what he was going through.

My main thought is sadness, and wondering if something could have been done to prevent it.

Suicide is a big topic in the military. Friends of mine have done it. Always the regret that if you had just known maybe he'd still be alive.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I have similar thoughts. Sometimes the littlest thing can be the preventative measure.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> sadness, pain, loss, grief can all trigger depression.



Nope, but *one's responses* to such emotions can do much to promote it.

Subtle but very important difference.  It's why two people who go through the same traumatic experience can end up leading very different lives.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > sadness, pain, loss, grief can all trigger depression.
> ...



contrarian waste of time to conclude the same ultimate thing --> his suicide can lead to another's depression and exacerbate the problem

congrats on the self high five for no reason


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Only to a liberal that doesn't believe in one being accountable for their own actions.

"Wah wah, I can't help it... YOU MADE ME THIS WAY!"

Height of bullshit.

Like anything else, it's how we deal with what we're presented that makes us who we are.  Any attempts to pawn off responsibility for one's own actions are a lame ass copout.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



Again, more useless contrarian posting.

I, too think someone is responsible for their own actions. 

So that's why I feel that suicide is usually a cowardly move. Not always, but usually.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



THAT is situational depression and NOT chronic depression!!!  When a person suffers from chronic depression, they usually cannot tell you WHY they feel this way.  They just feel horrible all the time.  Sure, a traumatic event can make them even MORE depressed, and a traumatic event can cause "situational" depression in a mentally healthy person.  I don't know what your point is that you're trying to make though.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So basically what you are saying is that you are going to ignore years worth of studies by experts and the results of those studies, because you, in your VAST experience with dealing with people who suffer from chronic depression, believe that they are just sad and it's no big deal.  Ridiculous.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



My point is, that someone who is familiar with and sensitive to the topic of depression is a dick for choosing to ease their own pain over not causing the pain they'll necessarily cause others who love and depend on them, in the event of a suicide.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Of course, I don't need to run away from you.  You are no challenge at all.  All of your comments so far on this thread have been pretty accurate indicators that you are completely ignorant on the subject of mental health and mental illness.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


*
*
That is part of the mental illness.  What do you not understand that these people are NOT functioning on a normal mental level and are mentally disturbed?  My God.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



They are SICK people who need therapy and medications!!!


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're right, they are disturbed. Cowardice is a part of that. Depression does not stop all cognitive ability. It can cause you not to give a fuck, but it doesn't cause you to "cease to know" the consequences of one's actions.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



As I've stated in another thread, it's easy to judge from on high when you have no personal experience.

You make it sound like RW's life was grand and awesome until one day he just decided to up and go bungee jumping with a belt.

Chronic depression can be a life long affliction, and it's not something that people who suffer from it go out of their way to publicize.  Why?  Because anyone with a brain stem knows that they'll just get useless platitudes from well-meaning but terminally ill-informed friends/family that do nothing to help and it's easier to just put on a happy face (especially as an entertainer, I'd imagine!)

Chronic depression doesn't go away because you see someone have a bout of levity.  It's a constant, ongoing torture that the person lives with, most often in silence to avoid being a downer.  It could be compared to Chinese water torture... a single drop of water, constantly dripping on your forehead, nothing at all right?   Over time, it will drive you mad.  

How much worse it is, then, when your torment is your own thoughts.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



It is not cowardice.  It is desperation.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



As sentence #1 was incorrect, the rest was discarded and not read. Don't assume my life when making a subsequent point, you self refuted by being wrong in the very first breath.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Please tell us your professional and personal experiences with the chronically depressed.  We are waiting.  Maybe then we can see how highly educated on the topic you are.  Please.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



both


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



You want me to share my personal experience with chronic depression with you?



nah.


----------



## House (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Cheap coput.  Don't worry, I will take your concession gracefully.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...



concession of what?

is this a game?

are we sparring?

are we arguing about something, or sharing viewpoints?




you partisan argumentative o.c.d. types are amusing


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Why not?  You seem to be okay with judging others.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not judging any others, I'm judging an act. Quite frankly, my personal life doesn't need intruding upon in order to posit my view that suicide is usually cowardly. 

Robin was great, and I'm sad he's dead.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



That is exactly what you are doing.  You are judging him as cowardly without even knowing him, his situation, the level of despair that he felt.  

So?  You suffered from chronic depression and didn't kill yourself?  Well good for you.  That is wonderful that you were able to "overcome."  That doesn't give you the right to think you are better than another person who maybe does not have the mental faculties to overcome his disease.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I didn't say a damn thing about what I suffered. 

and I don't need to know anything but the fact that he left people behind to suffer so that he didn't need to, to know that the act was cowardly

and I am better than that

WAY better


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Unfortunately, some people here would say that your military friends are "cowards" even though they fought for our country and are obviously FAR from being cowards.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm going to ignore theories that line of the pockets of these so-called experts.

There is no such thing as chronic depression as defined as a mental illness in my opinion. It's just another diagnosis that people buy into because they will not accept the fact that they are not strong enough to overcome or deal with the challenges life throws at them. 

I'm sure lots of people would like to just throw their hands up in the air and give up or let some drug take their mind off of reality.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



If he suffered from chronic depression, then he had a disease, and suicide is one of the sad outcomes of this disease if untreated.  THAT is a fact.  

Your assumptions about his character or the character of anyone else whom you do not know are meaningless.  Now, if you have something to refute the links and the FACTS that I've posted relating to chronic depression, then have at it.  If you're going to continue on this path to ignoramusville, I'm not going there.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Ignoring a disease that doesn't exist isn't ignorant.

You've never disclosed your educational background on this subject. Why is that?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't care about your personal attacks, claims of ignorance, etc etc

My assumptions are meaningless, don't respond. 

If you wish to discuss them, respond. 

Pretty standard shit, unless you're ocd


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



So then you concede that you do not know all there is to know about chronic depression, and that perhaps your personal experience is not the same, not even close, to another person's?  That's very big of you.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, my view is absolute. 

My view is that if you leave others to suffer to end your own suffering, that is an act of cowardice. 

that it's a disease does not change that view of mine, sorry. 

it also isn't a personal attack. it's an attack on one singular act that a person or person(s) commits. ultimately, it is not their entire legacy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you suggesting RW suffered chronic depression?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Some more interesting information about major depression.  



> Diagnosing the Types of Depression viz. Situational vs Clinical is Critical to a Depression Treatment Plan and Good Prognosis
> 
> Generally we will consider the severity and number of symptoms of depressive episode in determining the cause. This can be a bit tricky because both disorders can entail a bundle of *severe symptoms which will vary from person to person depending on the trauma or stress in their lives.* As a general rule *clinical depression is much more severe and prolonged, clinical depression causes more impairment in functioning and doesn&#8217;t tend to go away once the stressor is removed. *Also the more stress that one has with difficult situations, the more likely the person is of developing or manifesting a clinical depressive disorder. Depression accompanied with psychotic features is also a sign of major depression, or possibly schizoaffective disorder. A thorough psychiatric evaluation will often reveal the causes of the psychosis.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



It most certainly should.  Why in the heck would it not?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I'm addressing the ignorant people posting in this thread.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



He already stated he had no idea

He is arguing for the sake of arguing


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Because unless you are asserting that they forget about the consequences, as opposed to being in such despair that they no longer give a fuck about the consequences, then the disease itself is not a good enough reason to cause pain in other human beings. its putting many in a position you should (as a chronically depressed person) understand better than anyone is one of the utmost undesirable.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

House said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



This is a great post.    I totally agree.  Thankfully there are other intelligent people who understand the issues we are discussing on this thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



That's right.  That is part of the disease.  They are in SUCH despair that life is just not worth living anymore.  They feel like they are a burden on their loved ones and that everyone would be better off if they were gone in many instances.  This is part of the mental illness.  If effects your thinking, your clarity and your judgment.  HENCE why we call these MENTAL illnesses.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There is no middle ground on the two viewpoints. 

I realize chronic depression throws your judgment - you don't have to reiterate that. Bad judgment is bad judgment whether done cognitively or impaired, would be where we (I guess) separate. 

cowardice is cowardice, bad is bad, whether overt or inadvertent. (in my view)

you disagree. 



ok - what next? not much, I presume.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



Never liked the guy . . . Sheppard that is.  What a bonehead thing to say.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



Right on cue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh ok, so he just throws that out there because it has no bearing on RW or what Shep said.

Typical liberal ploy.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Aug 13, 2014)

Both of these sentiments are true, in my opinion:



oldunclemark said:


> Not everyone agrees with you. In fact, most don't.
> .
> What we all agree is that its a cowardly, flippant and low character act is to kick a dead man on live TV hours after his death...on a TV station his admirers, friends and family are listening to.






Sallow said:


> Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.
> 
> It should never be lauded.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Um, yes I did.  If you aren't following along, that's not my problem.  I've discussed that what I do for a living exposes me to MANY personal aspects of a patient's disease and symptoms.  I've also mentioned the fact that I was a member of a support group.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Again, you're speaking as if these are normally functioning and healthy human beings.  They are NOT.  They are suffering from a mental illness.  Mental illnesses affect your thinking and your judgment, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Number 1)  I'm a female.  Number 2) I'm not a liberal.  Number 3) My posts are totally on topic because, as I already explained numerous times, I am addressing you ignorant posters who don't know what you are talking about when it comes to depression and suicide.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If that's your response to my post, then you didn't read it right. 

That's not an insult, I'm just telling you in case you really care to carry on the conversation. 

I addressed your post within the post you quoted. If you can't see that? Ugh


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Your post doesn't even address ANY of the valid points and links I've posted.  What a complete and utter FAIL.  I'm going to have search for the picture of the fail bucket for you.    I am stunned by this response.  If a person is suffering from a mental illness and acts out based upon that mental illness, that has absolutely NOTHING to do with cowardice and EVERYTHING to do with the disease.  Again, this is why they are classified as MENTAL illnesses.  Good Lord, it's like speaking to a child.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

I indeed addressed it. 

Read it over and over, maybe youll see.

Or let me reiterate: 

If a person who is mentally impaired commits a bad act, the act remains bad wether they did it cognitively or impaired. 

You see, within that quote is an acknowledgement that it causes impairment. 

Your response to that was to tell me theyre impaired. 

So read it again if you need to.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> I indeed addressed it.
> 
> Read it over and over, maybe youll see.
> 
> ...



That is such circular logic.  The point here is that these people are not committing suicide because they are "cowards" but because they are suffering from a mental illness.  You have not acknowledged that anywhere yet.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I indeed addressed it.
> ...



Circular conversing, is more like it. 

You responded to a post of mine where I stated that mental impairment doesn't change the nature of the act, by saying, "yea but theyre mentally impaired."

I mean


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

*There is no middle ground on the two viewpoints. 

I realize chronic depression throws your judgment - you don't have to reiterate that. Bad judgment is bad judgment whether done cognitively or impaired, would be where we (I guess) separate. 

cowardice is cowardice, bad is bad, whether overt or inadvertent. (in my view)

you disagree. 



ok - what next? not much, I presume.*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> *There is no middle ground on the two viewpoints.
> 
> I realize chronic depression throws your judgment - you don't have to reiterate that. Bad judgment is bad judgment whether done cognitively or impaired, would be where we (I guess) separate.
> 
> ...



The point is that you and others assume it is due to "cowardice" instead of attributing it to the actual cause in a lot of instances, which is mental illness.  And you still have not admitted to that point and keep trying to avoid it.  It's SO transparent.  Lol!


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > *There is no middle ground on the two viewpoints.
> ...



Have not admitted to that point?

My post acknowledged mental impairment explicitly 

My point is, mental impairment does not change the nature of the act. 

Murder is wrong whether the murderer is mentally impaired or cognitive of the implications. 

Suicide - leaving others behind to suffer, is cowardice whether the deceased is mentally impaired or cognitive of the implications.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > In various discussions of Robin Williams' death I've seen many a person call him a "coward" for committing suicide....Shep isn't alone in that regard.  It's mostly the same kind of people who deny that depression is real.
> ...



I agree. 

Its horrifying to read all these people saying they know what Williams or others go through and that the families were somehow remiss but a cat made it all better. 

Until one walks in the shoes of another, they have no clue and shouldn't pretend that they do. 

And, in spite of all the know-it-alls, I don't know of anyone here who is qualified to speak about depression, mental illness, drug addiction in general or in the case of Robin Williams.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Crisis hotline operator?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It's funny, most of these ignoramuses won't even LOOK at the links.  They've already made up their tiny narrow little ignorant minds and REFUSE to learn.  How sad.  Those kinds of people suck.



There are certain posters here who always say they won't read (a perceived liberal pov)  link but they know what it says. 

IMO, its the hallmark of certain RWs - they're proud of their ignorance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Number 1) Doesn't matter.

Number 2) You don't fool anyone.

Number 3) No you got stuck on the depression angle when depression was never the topic to begin with.

What makes you such an expert on the topic again? Oh you were a member of a support group.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Robin Williams did not leave a suicide note.  Most serious suicides don't leave a note.   Those who think they may be rescued at the last minute leave a  note.
> 
> The reason why serious suicides like Robin Williams do not leave a note is because there's no one to leave a note too.  They already think that no one cares enough to read the note.  They don't apologize to loved ones because they don't feel they have any loved ones.



This from our first on the scene, male/female doctor/lawyer/dog washer/psychiatrist who knows exactly what the family found and has decided to share with the public.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...




Well, this is useless.  To say that it makes no difference if you suffer from a mental illness or do not is just pretty unbelievable.  

You obviously just don't understand the nature of mental illness.  We'll just leave it at that.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Parting shot parting shot blah blah blah

The nature of mental illness is not hard to understand, it's not as well kept a secret as you're poo pooing about. 

It doesn't change the nature of the act itself.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm not trying to fool anyone.    You seem paranoid.  

Depression is most certainly relevant because it is the NUMBER 1 reason why people commit suicide.  Duh!  

I am a medical transcriptionist and I have typed THOUSANDS of legal and medical documents about people who are suffering from mental health issues.  I type about people who are held in psychiatric (or non-psychiatric) facilities on 5150 holds and more.  I type about how the doctors handle these patients, how they dose and taper their medications, as well as all of the personal details of the patients and their past psychiatric histories.  

Also I was a MEMBER of an online suicide support network for family members of suicide victims.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



You have zero credibility.   Your second post in the thread is your assumption he had mental illness as a cause to his death.  You were  both judgmental and arrogant http://www.usmessageboard.com/9618016-post23.html You later tried to back peddle from that assumption and are now trying to convince yourself you are simple discussing depression as the threads op dictated.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Trust me, you are in no position to diagnose paranoia much less depression. 

Stick to what you know. Typing.

A person that commits suicide is a victim? Well, I suppose that could be correct since they harmed, injured or killed as a result of a crime.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm in a much better position than you are, and I obviously understand it much better than you do too.  

I know a LOT about this topic.  Way more than you.  You have come up with absolutely nothing except to throw insults around, make assumptions.  You have provided no links to back up your assertions.  The only thing you do is act like a stubborn old man.  I'll bet you are an old man, over 50.  This is typical behavior from your generation and not at ALL surprising, as I've run into it many times from you old guys.  You are all stubborn and arrogant and think you know everything, but you are not well educated at all in such matters, and it really shows.  Lol!

A paranoid old man at that.    Ha-ha!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2014)

Suicide is the ultimate fuck you to the families.   It's a way of saying "I may have made these shit problems.  Now you deal with it."   Suicide is an act of hate.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wouldn't label suicide as an act of hate. 
Selfish yes. 
Hateful - no.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Suicide is a cowardly and selfish act.
> 
> It should never be lauded.
> 
> ...



Pop23 is agreeing with Sallow?

What has this world come too?

Anyhow, Williams had the resources to battle his demons. Many don't. It is for those that have little or no money and battle on that get my admiration.


----------



## Mojo2 (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Thank you for contributing your well qualified thoughts on this painful subject.


----------



## Plasmaball (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Depression and drug abuse. Which if you go read some articles you will it said.
Killing yourself is not an act of a coward. It's the act of someone lost.   

Who are you to judge his situation? It takes a lot for someone to kill themselves.  More so than most people who don't stand behind their convictions. 

Had you been brought up right then you would have known to bite your tongue, but that day and age is over. 

It's a shame he did this, but he is no coward.


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> wow, are we suppose to care about someone called, Shep?




That is hilarious! LOL  .... Robin Williams himself would have loved that .....he would have laughed heartily!!!! 

   Sheep Smith   on the other hand,gives me allergies, I dislike the man with a passion.

Fox news I love! It's the best source of news in my opinion!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 13, 2014)

oldunclemark said:


> What was he thinking.?
> 
> Sheppard Smith suggesting the late Robin Williams might just have been a 'coward' for committing suicide was a new low for on air 'live coverage' on August 11.....
> 
> ...



Cowardice?  Maybe... If cowardice means that one is simply tired of the fight.  I can't see how it fits within a context wherein the individual was engaged for so long.

Depression is a killer.  And drugs and alcohol only make it worse.  Much MUCH worse.

Today, depression is epidemic throughout the western world, as people are watching their lives crumble, in large measure due to their own weaknesses and outside forces such as government policy that prohibits or at least restricts their means to earn a living or sustain themselves.  Immorality is rampant and many people have shamed themselves through drug addled behavior... and on and on.  

So, sure... there may be some level of the failure to act due to fear, but the loneliness and demoralization common to long term abuse of chemicals, is taking its toll on the western world and I am afraid that it is going to get MUCH worse, before it gets better.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> oldunclemark said:
> 
> 
> > What was he thinking.?
> ...



I'd argue the drugs designed to fight depression is the root cause of suicide.

This is a nation addicted to drugs, be it prescribed or otherwise.

There is a drug for almost everything including fabricated illnesses.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'd like to apologize for this remark.  I was becoming a bit perturbed, so I apologize.  It was rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Don't apologize for being who you are or for being totally wrong in your characterization of me.

I know typing reports doesn't make you an expert.

I know that sadness no matter how extreme isn't a mental illness.

I know that pharmaceutical companies want to sell as many drugs as that can . Many times they need to find an ailment for the drug they created. RLS is a prime example. 

I know that sometimes the drug has side effects for more damaging than the disease it's designed to alleviate.

I know that medical experts in all fields as well as the drug companies has a big stake in convincing you that you need help.

Unlike you and your ilk, I don't buy into what the quacks of this world are selling. I have raised five children to the age of majority without one single major medical issue and with very limited doctor visits with the exception of required vaccinations, physicals for school sports, dental etc...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, I was mostly apologizing for painting with a wide brush.  I still feel that way about you, as you have demonstrated the kind of person you are in this thread.    So don't think that apology was meant for you personally, and I really don't care about your personal life.  That means absolutely nothing and is completely irrelevant to anything.  Why you felt the need to share, I don't know, because nobody was asking.  Lol.  

Another thing is that you are just wrong, as you have been about everything you've claimed in this thread.  One need not be a psychiatrist to know that much.  Lol!  

Here, for the benefit of you and everyone else reading, I'll prove you wrong one more time.  

NAMI | What is Depression

How NAMI is Governed



> NAMI is a 501(c)3 non-profit membership organization governed by a Board of Directors elected by the membership. To learn more about the structure, vision and performance of NAMI, see below:
> 
> National Board of Directors
> NAMI National Bylaws (Adobe PDF format)
> ...



As you can see by the above, this is a NOT for profit organization with no bias.  



> What is depression?
> Major depression is a mood state that goes well beyond temporarily feeling sad or blue. It is a serious medical illness that affects ones thoughts, feelings, behavior, mood and physical health. Depression is a life-long condition in which periods of wellness alternate with recurrences of illness.
> Each year depression affects 5-8 percent of adults in the United States. This means that about 25 million Americans will have an episode of major depression this year alone, but only one-half receive treatment. Without treatment, the frequency and severity of these symptoms tend to increase over time. All age groups and all racial, ethnic and socioeconomic groups can experience depression.
> Some individuals may only have one episode of depression in a lifetime, but often people have recurrent episodes. More than one-half of people who experience a first episode of depression will have at least one other episode during his/her lifetime. Some people may have several episodes in the course of a year, and others may have ongoing symptoms. If untreated, episodes commonly last anywhere from a few months to many years.
> Major depression is also known as clinical depression, major depressive illness, major affective disorder and unipolar mood disorder. It involves some combination of the following symptoms: depressed mood (sadness), poor concentration, insomnia, fatigue, appetite disturbances, excessive guilt and thoughts of suicide. Left untreated, depression can lead to serious impairment in daily functioning and even suicide, which is the 10th leading cause of death in the U.S. Researchers believe that more than one-half of people who die by suicide are experiencing depression. Depression is a leading cause of disability worldwide and represents a global public health challenge. According to the World Health Organization, it is the forth-leading contributor to Global Burden of Disease, and by 2020, depression is projected to be the second-leading cause. Devastating as this disease may be, it is treatable in most people. The availability of effective treatments and a better understanding of the biological basis for depression may lessen the barriers that can prevent early detection, accurate diagnosis and the decision to seek medical treatment.



Okay?  So you can stay in your narrow little world of denial, but anyone else with half a brain knows the truth about depression.    You just look . . . foolish and ignorant.


----------



## R.D. (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Another thing is that you are just wrong, as you have been about everything you've claimed in this thread.  One need not be a psychiatrist to know that much.  Lol!
> 
> Here, for the benefit of you and everyone else reading, I'll prove you wrong one more time.
> 
> ...



Depression is a Mental Disorder, not a Disease


----------

